# 922 Sling 4:3 aspect ratio on HD Channels??



## NTIMID8 (Sep 17, 2005)

Hi,
Is there a way to change the sling aspect ratio to 16:9 on the Vip922 Sling? When I view a HD channel via PC/I explorer it is black bared to 4x3.
Now, the weird thing is I also have a 722 with a sling adapter installed and it displays HD is the proper format.

What have I missed?

Thanks in advance

Phil


----------



## AZ. (Mar 27, 2011)

I run windows 7... doesn't matter if I use IE 9,10, or 11... FF, or Chrome... 64 bit or 32 bit... doesn't matter same thing...It has been pointed out to dish and it been ignored for 4 or 5 months easy.


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jun 14, 2011)

This issue was just added our known product issue list. Our engineering department researching this issue. We will post any updates/ETA as soon as we receive them. Thank you for your patience.


----------



## AZ. (Mar 27, 2011)

Bump....

Must be working feverishly on this problem....! only been 5 months now..... eye roll.....


----------



## AZ. (Mar 27, 2011)

NTIMID8 said:


> Hi,
> Is there a way to change the sling aspect ratio to 16:9 on the Vip922 Sling? When I view a HD channel via PC/I explorer it is black bared to 4x3.
> Now, the weird thing is I also have a 722 with a sling adapter installed and it displays HD is the proper format.
> 
> ...


Well they had it fixed for about a month.... But here it is again....

New sling update and no such thing is the 16/9 ratio........

I just don't understand how screwed up this company is.....? And the forced to update if I could put the old update in....I would have a HD format..


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I have seen issues in the HQ mode. If I turn off HQ mode, the aspect ratios seem correct... but if I turn on HQ mode then the aspect is wrong. Are you seeing similar? OR is it always wrong even with HQ mode disabled?


----------



## AZ. (Mar 27, 2011)

Stewart Vernon said:


> I have seen issues in the HQ mode. If I turn off HQ mode, the aspect ratios seem correct... but if I turn on HQ mode then the aspect is wrong. Are you seeing similar? OR is it always wrong even with HQ mode disablewhen


when I get a chance I will check that out...thanks for the tip....


----------



## AZ. (Mar 27, 2011)

Well.....Its off the wall no consistency.....I did get a full screen at one point... and the esc key did nothing so it locked up IE 11... even had a box on my laptop with the show and it was my guess? 1 1/2 inch by 1 inch........

So inconsistent, and crashing the browser is all it really does.....What is sad it was broke for a good 6 months, gets straightened out for a month.... now this...

Thanks for the collage try..


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I have troubles sometimes with the Web browser too... but like you said, it is more along the lines of crashing or not working. The iPhone/iPad apps tend to be more reliable for me... but the aspect ration problem is what I have there mostly.


----------

